# 2

## 2006

-.     2         .      50   -  (   .).   :         .          2      04-1-03/567  16.11.05 .    :  50  " !!! " -    ,     .   ?      2          1530,  .5.1 "  ",    0,      .  ,       ?    :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

: ...   ...
   ,       .

----------


## Taxo

. -  -     ?    ?         ?

----------


## Valeria

m-me C        :   ,            ,  ,   ,       .
,   ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,            ,  ,   ,       .


          ...             (.,   ..).

----------


## .

*Taxo*,  ,  *Andyko*  :Smilie:

----------

?!? !     ! ()

----------


## .

+..    ..   ..   .

----------


## Valeria

, ,  -      ...           ,          . 
,      ( . )     ,     ? (      ?)

----------

:          ? 50 .    -  ?        ?     ?

----------


## Valeria

-.     .

----------


## .

**, , 50   .



> ,     ? (      ?)


     ?

      ...  -    .

----------


## Valeria

,       ,     ...        ,        ...,     .      ?
    ,      .            ,            ? 
      ,       .    ,        .

----------


## .

> ,      .            ,            ? 
>       ,       .    ,        .


   ..      ...

    ,         ,     ...
   ,    ,        ... .     ,    ,     ,          .     ,   .

----------


## Valeria

,  ,    . -     ,       (   ).   ,            .   ,      ,      -      .        ().       ...
        ?

----------

,    : -  ,     ,        (            ),          :        , -        ,      2-.     .      ?            ?

----------


## SVera

,        -  .       .       .
   ,      ,       (. 24),     . 228           , . 2 . 226        ,     , ,           , . . 2 . 230       .
      ,     . ,      .
   ,                   ,        .  ,     (2-)      . ,      ,            -,   , .
 , -     .

----------

,     ,             ,      ???     ,     .. 
            ???  ,     ..  ??

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

*Andyko*, , ..      ,   ,  ..  
.

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

- 13 %,   - 0..
                  ..

----------


## Andyko

- 0%

----------

..          ???

----------


## Andyko

,       :Smilie:

----------

??????     ,    ...

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
:        
 :Smilie:

----------

,  ...  :Embarrassment:        ??? 1530 ??? (,  ,          ..  :Frown:  ),   ????  ?????            ???

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

???     ..      ..  ???    ..     , 1530,               ..   ,      ,    ...

----------


## Andyko

, ,      .       .    .    ,   ... ,   4800  :Smilie:     ,    .

----------

4800       ???

----------


## Andyko

.
, ()        ,    4800 ...

----------

... , ..         ,       ... 
          ...

----------


## Andyko

**,     ,       :Big Grin:

----------

,  ....  ))))     -   ...))))))) 
 ,       ..

----------


## Elka_Ideya

! 
    .
   160 .
 ,  ,      -      2!
   , ...
   103   800 ,     .      4.5.        1600.00 
  ?
 4        103   1600... 
 ,     .
,     :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

